# Pb débit des films HD avec XBMC



## pop621 (8 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous,

J'utilise mon Apple TV en Ethernet. Mais les films HD, lus par XBMC, saccadent. Régulièrement l'image se fige et il y a l'inscription buffering... Une idée ? Une astuce pour arranger ceci? 

Merci


----------



## Shurikn (11 Avril 2011)

Cela se produit essentiellement sur les vidéos en 1080p normalement. Le problème c'est que l'appleTV via XBMC doit downscaller la vidéo en 720p (limitation technique de l'appletv2) et ce serait au niveau des ressources systèmes et non réseau que le problème se pose.

En 720p je n'ai que très rarement des coupures/arrêts et divx standards jamais aucun soucis! 
Je suis en wi-fi N.

Test ta connexion, débit et réponse en ms (ping) voir un peu la qualité du réseau.

++ §hu


----------



## pop621 (12 Avril 2011)

Ok, si c'est un pb de format, ça veut dire qu'il vaut mieux que je convertisse toutes mes videos HD en 720p? Quel logiciel peut faire ça? Handbrake?


----------



## iOStv (19 Mai 2011)

De ma petite expérience, ce n'est pas la définition de la vidéo (720p ou 1080p) qui pose problème, mais le profil utilisé lors de la compression, je regarde souvent des vidéos encodées en 1080p sans soucis.

Tu peux en effet tester sur un film avec handbrake en gardant la définition et voir comment ça peut passer. Tu auras la confirmation si c'est le débit de ton réseau qui est insuffisant ou le format du film trop gourmand. Si c'est le cas faut réduire en 720p et tester de nouveau.


----------



## Shurikn (20 Mai 2011)

Test ceci: lorsque tu es en lecture du film, tu laisses appuyer sur le bouton central. Tu vas voir apparaitre un menu ou tu as des options dont celle pour la vidéo. Tu peux activer le "Post Processing Vidéo". Chez moi cela a résolu le problème de certain film et à l'inverse pour certain divx je dois le désactiver!

En espérant que cela puisse t'aider.

++ §hu


----------

